# RIP DirecTV Retention Department



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

With the AT&T takeover, it looks like the D* Retention Department has ceased to exist. I've been on a nightmare odyssey since last Wednesday trying to "de-unify" my DirecTV and AT&T Wireless accounts, and decided to file a formal compliant with the Retention Department -- our one-stop shop for airing various grievances. This time, however, I was transferred not to retention, but to some random AT&T customer service rep, who not only was unable to provide any assistance, but couldn't even find my account information!

For any of you who have yet to try to contact customer service or tech support at any of the seemingly hundreds of DirecTV/AT&T phone numbers, be prepared to encounter an unending maze of confusion, frustration, and aggravation. In trying to resolve my particular situation, it *literally *took me five (5) days, visits to two different AT&T stores, a minimum of 50 phone calls, and at least 15 hours on the phone before I reached someone who understood what had happened, was able to annotate the details of the problem, and then submit an escalated and urgent support ticket. Now, I just have to hope that the issue gets resolved.

:bang


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm not surprised that you get diverted once your accounts are connected. What was the issue that caused you to want to undo them if you don't mind me asking? Once it's done I would let it be since id expect nothing but this nightmare trying to undo them especially since eventually it won't matter. But I doubt they'd train anyone to de couple accounts.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You might want to post your issue in the new DirecTV Forum at AT&T. They seem to be relatively responsive with actual AT&T staff responding to issues ....
https://forums.att.com/t5/DIRECTV-Community/ct-p/directv


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I find it hard to fathom that a retention department even exists, or more accurately, that the customers would be told of its existence. I may be old fashioned... (may?)... but when someone offers me a mass marketed luxury at a price, then as far as I m concerned, that is the price, and I can either take it under those terms or go without it. The retention department threads I have read over the years were invariably confabs over what to say to get a price concession, but who knows, in today's marketplace, maybe the expectation that every knowledgeable customer will negotiate for one is artificially holding up the "list price" for the services that I buy, and maybe I'm a sucker for not asking for discounts everywhere.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

AntAltMike said:


> I find it hard to fathom that a retention department even exists, or more accurately, that the customers would be told of its existence. I may be old fashioned... (may?)... but when someone offers me a mass marketed luxury at a price, then as far as I m concerned, that is the price, and I can either take it under those terms or go without it. The retention department threads I have read over the years were invariably confabs over what to say to get a price concession, but who knows, in today's marketplace, maybe the expectation that every knowledgeable customer will negotiate for one is artificially holding up the "list price" for the services that I buy, and maybe I'm a sucker for not asking for discounts everywhere.


I'm afraid the latter is the answer to your question. I've been enjoying many discounts over the years and I'm even invited to call back to see what they can offer at the end of the current promotion. I haven't paid full price in a couple of years. The same holds true with SiriusXM. Been with them since 2004 and have always managed some sort of deal. I've been running with the 5 months for $30 rate on one radio and 6 for $25 on the other for a very long time. One shouldn't feel guilty for getting the best deals possible...that's the positive side of capitalism.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

While I don't know if the Retention dept. is gone, combined billing was a nightmare for me. Just combining home phone with wireless and broadband was enough of a maze. To heck with the $10 / month savings, I broke them apart.

I saw a similar article on Comcast recently. Same thing, consumers go through a phone menu that anticipates their issue and then you get someone trying to help that isn't really qualified.

But generally speaking, nearly all companies have some type of Retention or Save dept. Just last week I cancelled my home newspaper delivery after exhausting the phone rep menu. I actually did cancel. And on my last day of service, they called me, to save the account.

And if you do cancel Directv, about 60 days later you will get all sorts of great offers that they refused when you first called. A family member wanted a small discount on the monthly bill. They said no. 60 days later it was $200 off, no installation, all new equipment just to come back. And the pricing for a year was the new customer offer.
Its a statistics game. Who will really cancel and who won't? They know the numbers and have almost all the cards.
Their risk you sign a contract with someone else.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I knew AT&T would screw D* up. Just wait until the additional fees for nothing start showing up.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

I talked to retention today and the person said they knew nothing of the going away.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

mgavs: Though I specifically asked to speak to someone in Retention, it's quite possible that I got caught in the DirecTV/AT&T phone maze.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

kram said:


> mgavs: Though I specifically asked to speak to someone in Retention, it's quite possible that I got caught in the DirecTV/AT&T phone maze.


I mentioned your story and she said she also had ATT and had no intention of combining after hearing similar stories. It didn't take very long for ATT to start screwing things up!


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I talked to retention about two weeks ago and got a deal


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

Uverse became an option for us about a year ago so I decided to take the plunge and signed up with them as our new ISP. When our dtv contact is up early next year I had considered giving them a try for tv. Not sure now. But maybe I would give it a shot if they offer a better deal.





Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Why are you requesting retention for a billing situation?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Last week when I called I got a "Senior Account Specialist" that I assume was Retention. I got a deal and was told to call back next month for some others that are expiring.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I know AT&T believes in a retention department. I know people who work in the wireless version. 

So I don't expect one will go away for DIRECTV.

Now, as the two companies continue to merge operations, I wouldn't be surprised to find groups of people will shift from one unit to another. And that as people are cross trained, we'll find some confusion and confusing situations. But what is really new about that? Both AT&T and DIRECTV, and most large companies, go through adjustments from time to time. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## energyx (Aug 8, 2011)

AntAltMike said:


> The retention department threads I have read over the years were invariably confabs over what to say to get a price concession, but who knows, in today's marketplace, maybe the expectation that every knowledgeable customer will negotiate for one is artificially holding up the "list price" for the services that I buy, and maybe I'm a sucker for not asking for discounts everywhere.


A 5 minute phone call, being pleasant and honest with the rep about my alternatives, saved me $55/month for 6 months and $50/month for the next 6 (with a 12 month contract). As a consumer, I shop around when I feel a product or service isn't living up to its cost. If they say "sorry that's the price" then so be it. I learned many years ago that the advertised price is never the bottom line price, and usually it's very easy to get discounts on any product/service. Back in the day when I worked in retail, we even had a "permanent promo" price for just about every item in our system. If the customer asked, we could mark down the item to that price. Mind you, it was about 2-3%, but it was something just for asking and we didn't even need manager approval to do it.

I guess some are too proud or lazy to simply ask, but to each their own. As traditional TV continues to devalue, the prices will have to fall off eventually. I was ready to even cut the cord and buy a Tivo for $300 for OTA, but their offer kept me as a customer for another year.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just called the D* number and said, "Cancel service" and was transferred to the Retention department which is now called the Loyalty department. The CSR I talked said it's the same as it was just a different name. So, no, it's not gone.

Rich


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Rich said:


> I just called the D* number and said, "Cancel service" and was transferred to the Retention department which is now called the Loyalty department. The CSR I talked said it's the same as it was just a different name.


The Department of War is now the Department of Defense.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

yes i when through the same thing except i did not go to the att stores, I received a phone number with a pin number i assumed was the the retention dept. because i was talking about cancelling. they where no help ! finally got it unbundled and now everything is back on track but it takes a whole billing cycle.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I called today and said 'contract end date' and that resulted in the automated service listing details of my last bill. It did not transfer me to retention like my call for Sunday Ticket offers did last month.

My neighbor is looking to switch from Crime Warner to DirecTV- looking at the Choice Package- 4 room system. What department is able to waive the $99 wireless mini hookup fee, or is he out of luck and stuck paying it?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

My guess if he wants wireless he will pay the fee. I have never saw it waived before.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

K- thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is very rare to be waived for new customers, but I have seen it happened although it was't easy and it was a credit to offset the payment. Existing customers have a better chance of getting waive through the PP upgrade path. Some folks have posted here they gotten waive this way


----------



## Spoonman27 (Jul 12, 2009)

Usually when I call in to cancel a premium channel or lower a package I get a discount offer and the person on the phone sounds like they know what they are doing. Now that I've linked my att with my directv account I get someone that sounds like they work for att and aren't familiar with directv. After years of dealing with competent people at directv it's very disappointing to waste my time with these new people.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks like the problems lie with having AT&T linked with D* accounts. I called the other day and just said, "Cancel service" and I was quickly transferred to Retention or the Loyalty department or whatever they're calling it now. I've never been a fan of bundled packages.

Rich


----------



## stockdogg (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been with ATT for 15 years and Directv for 10. I hope that ATT buying Directv won't end "deals", I don't think it will. I've gotten 1 year "newdeal1" directv deals (please check out slickdeals too) and all I had to do was call to cancel Directv, set up a date 2 weeks out, and I get an email usually the next day. Easy as pie. Most people just pay the bill after their initial contract runs out. These companies DO NOT want to lose you as a customer. I get what the one poster was essentially saying about "a company as big as Directv probably doesn't care and gives out "take it or leave it deals", but thats not been my experience. ALWAYS HAGGLE!!!!!!!!!

I actually found this post on google, looking for other "unification nightmares". Ughhhhh...what a joke....the biggest issue I found was trying to get a $250 gift card at Bestbuy on thanksgiving for a Note 5, only to be told "sorry, if you unify your bill then you cannot purchase a Next phone from a 3rd party retailer"...WHAT!?!?!?!! So I cancelled. This was AFTER I unified 4 months ago, and my account is still screwed up. Well, a girl at the local ATT store helped me out and put my family plan phone on its own service for one day, got the phone and gift card, then moved me back. I love my ATT store, but hate ATT!! So, I am supposed to be deunified, but yesterday I look and finally my directv account is now listed on my att.com page. hahaha...what a joke...but I can't access my att wireless account! NOT WORTH $10 A MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!

Speaking of haggling....I chatted/called ATT probably 30 times combined over the past 4 months over this situation. I got them to give me a $75 bill credit for the trouble. Anyone having trouble with unification or hopefully DEunification, please ask for something!!


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I called a few days ago to see when my contract is expired (March, 2016) and the offshore rep, something I didn't experience prior to AT&T taking over, sent me to another department. That person, who spoke English as a first language, used to work in Retention and the department has been revamped and renamed. 

Anyway she was curious why I wanted to know when my contract was up and I explained that I have been burned by AT&T at least four times over the last 20 years. I told her that their customer service stunk, that they had a mentality that you are stuck with us so good luck somewhere else, etc. She actually understood. She has been with the now deceased DirecTV for 15+ years and sounded really unhappy with the changes. 

She then told me I had deals waiting and I reiterated I am never doing another contract with AT&T. Since I have been with them since 1998 she did give me a discount that wasn't tied to a contract extension and told me to check back after a year if I was still there. I also confirmed that as long as I stay on the maintenance plan and don't upgrade equipment that I don't cause a contract to exist if broken equipment is replaced and she said that was still true.

I got the feeling she has had this conversation with a few other people, though I may have been one of the more forceful in declining to agree to any new contract regardless of what was offered.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

I have a silly question!

Has the retention department been ended or not?
Talked with a very rude CSR last week attempting to get a failed HR21 replaced with an HR24 DVR.
He informed me that D* has never had a "retention dept."
I told him that he must be new and that I had spoken to retention many times over the years. Not a happy camper.

J C


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jcwest said:


> I have a silly question!
> 
> Has the retention department been ended or not?
> Talked with a very rude CSR last week attempting to get a failed HR21 replaced with an HR24 DVR.
> ...


CSRs are a luck of the draw with any company. That said, always get their name and ID number. Tends to keep things honest and professional.


----------



## Whiskey River (Apr 7, 2009)

MikeW said:


> I'm afraid the latter is the answer to your question. I've been enjoying many discounts over the years and I'm even invited to call back to see what they can offer at the end of the current promotion. I haven't paid full price in a couple of years. The same holds true with SiriusXM. Been with them since 2004 and have always managed some sort of deal. I've been running with the 5 months for $30 rate on one radio and 6 for $25 on the other for a very long time. One shouldn't feel guilty for getting the best deals possible...that's the positive side of capitalism.


I did the free trial of XM, and the sound quality is for total CRAP. its all tinny sounding, its like the lowest bit rate MP3 I have ever listened to, they must be shoving way too many channels with limited bandwidth, nowonder they are making deals to all the suckers that pay for that crappy service, if you only listen to talk shows and comedy then its fine but for music forget it. I will never pay for that lousy of programming


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jcwest said:


> I have a silly question!
> 
> Has the retention department been ended or not?
> Talked with a very rude CSR last week attempting to get a failed HR21 replaced with an HR24 DVR.
> ...


Call the D* number. When you get the automated voice keep saying "cancel service" (your service won't be cancelled, no worries) and you'll be sent to what used to be called Retention. You won't get the same grade of CSR, but you should be able to talk your way into anything you want. They still do not want to lose subs. I just made that call and got my monthly fees down to ~ $125.

Rich


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Rich said:


> Call the D* number. When you get the automated voice keep saying "cancel service" (your service won't be cancelled, no worries) and you'll be sent to what used to be called Retention. You won't get the same grade of CSR, but you should be able to talk your way into anything you want. They still do not want to lose subs. I just made that call and got my monthly fees down to ~ $125.
> 
> Rich


I agree with this to the extent that be willing to walk if your bluff gets called. In case you missed it read my message a few posts up from here. AT&T is, IMO, destroying the D* that we once knew and loved.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

For the first few months the AT&T DirecTV bundle was a nightmare. I could not access any DirecTV web pages and phone calls went automatically to AT&T Uverse which I don't have.

The web pages have kind of sorted themselves out and I can do most everything I need again online.

The phone thing is still hit and miss. Even trying cancel service would send me to AT&T billing who then has to transfer you to back to DirecTV. I have been able to renew my promotions and get some free premiums, so that is good, but hold times to get someone at DirecTV have increased substantially IMO.

BTW: whenever I talk to AT&T they try to sell me internet. I have to tell them they don't provided internet in Colorado. They look it up, agree, and then send me to DirecTV.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Rich said:


> Call the D* number. When you get the automated voice keep saying "cancel service" (your service won't be cancelled, no worries) and you'll be sent to what used to be called Retention. You won't get the same grade of CSR, but you should be able to talk your way into anything you want. They still do not want to lose subs. I just made that call and got my monthly fees down to ~ $125.
> 
> Rich


I just did this 3 days ago and said Cancel.....then Cancel again.....then Cancel again because I wanted to cancel some premium channels before the promotion ended thereby getting billed for them. I got transferred to the Movers Connection Department, not Retention. The guy then had to toss me over to the billing department where I could barely understand the CSR- a very heavy accent. In the end, I got things taken care of that I needed to, and without asking he gave me another $10 for 6 months. Phone call took 35 minutes total. Maybe next time I will try the "Contract End Date" command again as it had worked in the past.

1 day later, I got an email from DirecTV to do a survey and rate the Mover's Connection experience I had. I deleted the email.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

codespy said:


> I just did this 3 days ago and said Cancel.....then Cancel again.....then Cancel again because I wanted to cancel some premium channels before the promotion ended thereby getting billed for them. I got transferred to the Movers Connection Department, not Retention. The guy then had to toss me over to the billing department where I could barely understand the CSR- a very heavy accent. In the end, I got things taken care of that I needed to, and without asking he gave me another $10 for 6 months. Phone call took 35 minutes total. Maybe next time I will try the "Contract End Date" command again as it had worked in the past.
> 
> 1 day later, I got an email from DirecTV to do a survey and rate the Mover's Connection experience I had. I deleted the email.


When I use the "Cancel Service" thing I get asked if I'm moving and reply that I'm not and then get transferred to what passes for Retention these days. Did you get asked if you were moving by the automated voice? That happens to me every time I call Retention, which is the only department I call aside from the Access Department. I gave up on calling blindly and hoping for someone who wasn't reading from a script years ago.

Rich


----------



## eddoe809352 (Jul 12, 2016)

I have been a DirecTV customer for the past 3 years and a half. My contract was up since last April and I wanted to lower down my bill. Nobody was helping so I threatened to go to DIsh and the best they did was 20 off for a year. This year I wanted to see if I wanted to see what I can get this year around and man oh man I hit the jackpot this year. OK before I tell you, mind you I have 3 HDTVs with the Genie Whole Home DVR with the XTRA Package and the HR44.
I called in to get the MLB Extra Innings and they told me I can get a $100 off coupon so I could get the EI for only 80 dollars or so for the season. I accepted it and a few days went by and I wanted more. I called in and the rep offered 4 months of Starz movie channels plus $70 dollars off for 12 months







. I received the bill for the last 2 months being exactly 69.21 cents. I called again last week to see if there was any deals and they offered an additional $25 off for 12 months but I had to sign a contract but declined cause I hate them so I got the $70 off with no commitment. Guys, I don't know what to tell you but next time you try to get deals hopefully you get my jackpot. The key of getting the deals is to act calm and be friendly with the rep. TRUST ME!!
Now if you can excuse me, I'm gonna enjoy my DirecTV on my sexy 55 inch Samsung TV.
Good Luck Guys


----------



## decker12 (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a great experience with the retention department. Just say "Cancel Service" after calling 800-531-5000. I was transferred to an interim operator who asked my account number and then transferred me to the retention department.

My main goal was to get some hand holding on a move service request and a new DVR to replace my aging and crappy Genie HR34-700. After hearing some real horror stories about the Movers Program I wanted to get a higher tier representative set it up as well as coordinate the DVR replacement.

I was very reasonable with the guy - told him I'm moving to a new location and it was already wired for Comcast/Xfinity, and a Comcast retail store was half a mile away so I could literally get plugged into new service for free within an hour of signing up. Kept up an attitude of indifference to the TV provider and blamed an exaggerated stereotype of a harpy wife "who watches TV all the time" and "hates the slow, ****ty DVR we have in the living room" and "wants it hooked up the day we move in".

We went through my programming package, and he lowered it by $50 a month for a year. He got rid of the $199 "mover fee" (something I would have never paid for anyway) and guaranteed a new Genie on the techs arrival. I was offered various Movie Channels for free for 3 to 6 months but since we only watch HBO for GoT and a couple other shows, I genuinely wasn't interested and tried my luck with Sunday Ticket discounts, which I sadly didn't get any (but he did say to call back in a couple of weeks and try again with the Sunday Ticket stuff).

I don't think I necessarily hit a jackpot of a deal, but I do feel that my biggest concerns would be met (free installation first thing on the day I move plus a new DVR), and saved $600 for a year's worth of programming. I'll let you know in a few weeks if it all went as smoothly as I hope it does.


----------



## coair73x (Sep 10, 2008)

I will give them a call to cancel and will walk if I do not get what I want in February after superbowl. I usually suspend the account until August. If I walk I will start new service again in Aug. If they lose the Sunday Ticket Monopoly I am gone for good.


----------



## Scalemaster34 (Aug 15, 2016)

First time in five years that retention... didn't retain me.

Sunday Ticket was the main reason we switched to DT, but Xfinity has improved their services in our area and their DVR box can't be as buggy as my Genie is.

Currently I'd say that retention isn't what it once was. Maybe if the lose too many customer over not giving away Sunday Ticket to some users...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Scalemaster34 said:


> First time in five years that retention... didn't retain me.
> 
> Sunday Ticket was the main reason we switched to DT, but Xfinity has improved their services in our area and their DVR box can't be as buggy as my Genie is.
> 
> Currently I'd say that retention isn't what it once was. Maybe if the lose too many customer over not giving away Sunday Ticket to some users...


I think we'll have to put up with a lot of changes in the near future. This whole ATT thing is gonna take some time to sort out.

Rich


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

My guess based on the reports we've had so far, compared to past years, is AT&T has told retention, no giving ST away for free. Having worked for big global companies at a high level in the past, it could be as simple as wanting to make something look good in their annual report (e.g. "We had $xxx in revenue from our exclusive NFL Sunday Ticket license.")


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Scalemaster34 said:


> First time in five years that retention... didn't retain me.
> 
> Sunday Ticket was the main reason we switched to DT, but Xfinity has improved their services in our area and their DVR box can't be as buggy as my Genie is.
> 
> Currently I'd say that retention isn't what it once was. Maybe if the lose too many customer over not giving away Sunday Ticket to some users...


Did you call yearly for large discounts?

And did you combine billing? I do think location has a bit of an affect on retention reps you can talk to. I think some are att and some are DIRECTV. And I doubt att ones are like DIRECTV ones.


----------



## Jbdaws (Aug 4, 2016)

Rich said:


> Call the D* number. When you get the automated voice keep saying "cancel service" (your service won't be cancelled, no worries) and you'll be sent to what used to be called Retention. You won't get the same grade of CSR, but you should be able to talk your way into anything you want. They still do not want to lose subs. I just made that call and got my monthly fees down to ~ $125.
> 
> Rich


Were you under contract? If so how much longer?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jbdaws said:


> Were you under contract? If so how much longer?


No, that savings triggered a year's comittment. Prior to that, it had been several years off comittment.

Rich


----------

